# Renewing the long stay visa- court of appeals translated document, and Q about Plan B



## eekeek

Hi everyone, back with a exhausting visa question i’m hoping people have insight into::


I applied to renew my long-stay student visa. However, the people reviewing my applications are asking that some documents be translated by a translator sworn by the Court of Appeal. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it a tedious process? Is it expensive?
My second question: 

2. I have been living in France on a long-stay student visa since September 13, 2021. The visa expires September 12, 2022. I am an American citizen with an American passport. I would like to stay in France until December 1, 2022 (80 days).

Is my only option to apply for a short-stay visa or can I stay in France for the remaining 80 days as a « tourist » (i.e. Americans are given the ability to stay in France for 90-days without a visa)?


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's not too difficult to find a "traducteur assermenté" to do the sorts of official translations you need - look online to find one. Either a search online or use the Pages Jaunes (telephone listings) if you prefer using someone local. As to how expensive they are - figure on anywhere from about 25€ to 60€ per page for a certified translation like that. Turnaround time is usually pretty quick (even if you're doing things online) - a week or two should do it.

If you're renewing your visa (actually, your residence permit) you'll probably need evidence that you are still in some sort of academic program. If you just want to stay on after your program is done, your best bet might be to make a trip outside the EU (or at least the Schengen area) and re-enter so that you get a "tourist" stamp in your passport on entry. Not sure if that is absolutely necessary, but in the interest of keeping things simple for the immigration folks, it's probably the simplest way to go if you're not officially in an academic program.


----------

